# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  لقطات من مباراة المريخ والوكرة تعرض لاول مرة (حصري)

## طارق حامد

*


*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*جارى فتح اللنك
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*مشكوووووووووووور يا طارق 

الذ حاجة تعليقات المشاهدين
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*يا شيخنا مافي طريقة الكورة كلها ....نحن طماعين شوية .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

مشكوووووووووووور يا طارق 

الذ حاجة تعليقات المشاهدين



تسلم  يا وليد ،،،

طبعا المشجعين كلهم كانوا متورغنين ،،،،:wink2: 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد عتيق
					

يا شيخنا مافي طريقة الكورة كلها ....نحن طماعين شوية .



العزيز أحمد عتيق تحياتي ،،،

ياريت والله تعرف نحن شالين كاميرة تصوير ديجتال صغيرة ،،،

وقدرنا نسعد بها القاعدة المريخية بمشاهدة هدف عبدالحميد الروعة ،،،

وضربة الجزاء مع وارغو وهدف راجي عبدالعاطي ،،،

ودي طبعا بعض اللقطات من المباراة ،،،
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*تسلم ياأخ طارق فعلاً نحنا كنا منتظرين الكورة في قناة الدوري والكاس وقناة الجزيرة الرياضية وروحنا حرقتنا شديد
لكن التميز والسبق الجميل ليكم بأن أطفأتم نار الشوق
حقيقة هدف عبد الحميد تحفة
لكن زي ماقال الأخ أحمد عتيق نحنا طماعيييييييييييين


وتسلم يارائع
                        	*

----------


## نزار احمد

*عوضنا شوقنا لمشاهدة المبارة حيه

فتشنا الرسيفر بدون فائده

تسلم يا طارق يارائع
*

----------


## مرهف

* 
تسلم يارائع
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## العرّش

*... شكرا .. وراجي دا الراجنوا من زمان ..
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ألف شكر أخي وما قصرت تب.. بس كما قال الأخوان كنا طماعنيييييييييين في المباراة كلها.
وشئ أحسن من لا شئ.. ومنهم لله ناس الجزيرة والكأس.. عشمونا وطنشونا.
مرة أخري لك من الشكر أجزله. 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالنعيم
					

عوضنا شوقنا لمشاهدة المبارة حيه

فتشنا الرسيفر بدون فائده

تسلم يا طارق يارائع



فعلا لعظمة المناسبة كان يجب ان المباراة الفضائية ،،، 
ونحمد الله استطعنا ان نسعد الصفوة ولو بقليل ،،،
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed_h_o
					

تسلم ياأخ طارق فعلاً نحنا كنا منتظرين الكورة في قناة الدوري والكاس وقناة الجزيرة الرياضية وروحنا حرقتنا شديد
لكن التميز والسبق الجميل ليكم بأن أطفأتم نار الشوق
حقيقة هدف عبد الحميد تحفة
لكن زي ماقال الأخ أحمد عتيق نحنا طماعيييييييييييين


وتسلم يارائع



تسلم يا محمد وياريت كان في ايدنا اكثر لاسعاد الصفوة ،،،
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالقادر خليل
					

تسلم يارائع
تحياتي

...



يعطيك الف عافية ،،،

حاجة جميلة جدا ،،،

تسلم يا غالي ،،،
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العرّش
					

... شكرا .. وراجي دا الراجنوا من زمان ..



لا شكر على واجب ،،، 
والله الراجنهم كثر الان في التشكيلة ،،،
*

----------


## كته

*كتر لى من الحصرى ده ياطارق
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abu rr
					

ألف شكر أخي وما قصرت تب.. بس كما قال الأخوان كنا طماعنيييييييييين في المباراة كلها.


وشئ أحسن من لا شئ.. ومنهم لله ناس الجزيرة والكأس.. عشمونا وطنشونا. 
مرة أخري لك من الشكر أجزله. 



للاسف اعلام المباراة كان ضعيف جدا من المنظمين ،،،

ولم يدخل المباراة غير الجالية السودانية ،،، 
والمباراة لصالح الفلسطنين والاستاد ما كان فيه فلسطيني غير السفير وطاقمه ،،، 
حتى قناتى الجزيزة والكاس غابوا عن الحدث ،،، 
ولكن أعتقد كان هنالك كاميرا تلفزيون قطر ،،، 
لا شكر على واجب اخي الكريم ،،،
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*جهد رائع منك يا طارق ربنا يديك العافية ، اها باقي الهلالاب جايين علينا وقالوا كمان ح يلعبوا كم مباراة ودية المطلوب التسجيل الكامل عشان ما تفوت علينا فضائحهم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالبقعة
					

جهد رائع منك يا طارق ربنا يديك العافية ، اها باقي الهلالاب جايين علينا وقالوا كمان ح يلعبوا كم مباراة ودية المطلوب التسجيل الكامل عشان ما تفوت علينا فضائحهم



مستعدين يا ماجد والكاميرا جاهزة ،،،
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

كتر لى من الحصرى ده ياطارق



الحصري ده جايب لينا الهوا :wink2:
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*- مشكور يا طارق حامد...الله يخليكم لينا..
- إلى الآن...90 % من المريخاب لم يشاهدوا هدف السعودي ولقطات من المباراة إلا بفضل جهودكم هذه...
*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*مشكور حبيبناطارق
*

----------


## Zool

*مشكوووووووووور يا غالي والله فواصل جميلة من الملك فيصل
*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه
*

----------

